# The Buck Sporting Lodge Bear guide?



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

"The Buck Sporting Lodge"

Anyone have any experience with this guide?

I am planning to start applying for bear tags this year though I may not have enough points yet. (Only 5 pts) My dad has wanted to go bear hunting for years and I want to make his wish come true. He is 67 and will do fine but I want to start planning this year as neither of us are getting younger.

I was just wondering if anyone knew this place or had used them before. I also was wondering if anyone had recommendations for a bear guide in the central UP.

I would like to hunt over active bait, have help locating a downed bear and help dressing/processing. I will need lodging also.

Thanks-


----------



## nick burk (May 3, 2012)

If its the one on manistique lake with Bill do it in newberry i went on my first hunt and we both tagged out on a 3 rd hunt i seen 3 in two days and shot the one

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fxr_eric (Apr 10, 2013)

I hunted deer with Bob Johnson in 1999. He is a good bear guide from what I saw. Lots of bear sigh on and around the deer blind I was in. He will help you in any way he can and make you feel at home. I plan on going bear hunting in the near future and will use him.


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

i was nick burks guide the other year when him and his buddy both tagged out. we guide in the same area as bob does. but we seem to beable to pull bear off his site with a more rotten mixture of food that the bear love. gives us a call we would would appreciate to work something out with you. 906-440-5964.


----------



## nick burk (May 3, 2012)

Send me some pics of the big ones u get or have got last year! 269 3397801 see ya soon


----------



## B&B guide service (Jun 29, 2011)

nick burk said:


> Send me some pics of the big ones u get or have got last year! 269 3397801 see ya soon


will do i got lots of pictures.


----------

